# Parking in New Orleans



## jkb (Mar 11, 2014)

We will be driving to New Orleans May 9.  We are staying at Club La Pension on Decatur St.  The resort tells me parking will cost $35 per day.  I have found info on the two Premium Parking lots on Iberville St. ( 716 - $21 per day; 911 - $24 per day).  The lot at 716 supposedly has in-and-out priviledges; the one at 911 does not.  If the lot has in-and-out priviledges, we might drive to the plantations.  Supposedly, they will accept Parkwiz coupons (716 lot costs $14 per day; 911 lot costs $10 per day).  Does anyone have comments or suggestions regarding parking in general in that area or these lots specifically?

Please advise.  Thanks.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 11, 2014)

I didn't do nearly the work you did but I did figure out that some lots are open day use lots and some were secure and for overnight parking  I decided to stop worrying about saving a few bucks and went with the service provided by club la pension when I stayed there. Next trip I stayed at avenue plaza. Their rate for secure on site parking is $12 a day.. And they have more complete kitchens and a heated pool and a hottub


----------



## ride2slide (Mar 12, 2014)

Parking at Harrah's Casino is $30 a day. If you play 30 minutes a day, they validate your parking. Then it is free! That is what I do, if, I'm staying anywhere that has a parking issue or a cost of more than $15 a day. I like the penny slots and can make my $10 bill, last a long time.

Mindy


----------



## Neesie (Mar 13, 2014)

From what you write, I would choose the cheaper lot with the in and out priviledges.  Parking in NOLA, especially in the FQ is dreadful.  We were there in September with my 85 yo uncle who has a handicap placard.  Even with the placard we weren't sure we could park at the handicap spots because their handicap signs also had "reserved" with an arrow pointing to a building on them.  We also heard they had the toughest parking laws in the nation.  

On the bright side the plantations in Louisiana are fabulous.  On our last trip we spent an afternoon at Houmas House which is unbelievably beautiful and fully furnished.  Oak Alley had the most impressive column of oaks lining the drive but was sparse on the furnishings.  Nottoway was huge and awesome but I guess my favorite was Houmas House because their grounds were impeccably maintained and they had dozens of fountains.  Have a fabulous time in New Orleans and take advantage of having a car.  The French Quarter is lovely but the city offers so much more.


----------



## Greg G (Mar 13, 2014)

jkb

The 716 Iberville one is the same one that the Quarter House uses (at least it was in 2013).  It's right next to the ACME Oyster House.  We used that for parking when staying at the Quarter House.  It was $20/day at that time.  Yes the In and out privileges worked pretty well.  They valet park your car so its pretty painless.  Visited the Laura Plantation that stay.

Greg


----------



## jkb (Mar 25, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all of you who responded to my question.  I appreciate the suggestions you offered.

I made our parking reservation directly with Premium Parking for the 716 Iberville lot.  They have a 20% first-time user discount that made the cost $20.00/day (you have to sign up for their newsletter).  Turned out that using a Parkwhiz discount would have cost $25.00/day, not the $14.00 that their website showed.  Either way, both were less than the $35.00/day that Club La Pension quoted me.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 26, 2014)

ride2slide said:


> Parking at Harrah's Casino is $30 a day. If you play 30 minutes a day, they validate your parking. Then it is free! That is what I do, if, I'm staying anywhere that has a parking issue or a cost of more than $15 a day. I like the penny slots and can make my $10 bill, last a long time.
> 
> Mindy



Will they validate parking for live Poker play?


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 26, 2014)

ride2slide said:


> Parking at Harrah's Casino is $30 a day. If you play 30 minutes a day, they validate your parking. Then it is free! That is what I do, if, I'm staying anywhere that has a parking issue or a cost of more than $15 a day. I like the penny slots and can make my $10 bill, last a long time.
> 
> Mindy



How do they know how long you play?  Do you have to "play" or can you just check in somewhere and get something to eat?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 26, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> How do they know how long you play?  Do you have to "play" or can you just check in somewhere and get something to eat?



You have to actually play. They track the time through their player's comp computer system.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 26, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> You have to actually play. They track the time through their player's comp computer system.



Thank you.


----------



## jejones3329 (Mar 27, 2014)

I am also going May 9th , found a place for $25 a WEEK , you can leave once and come back. The site is Parking Panda, the lot is at 1535 Canal Street and has good reviews. I booked it a couple of months ago , do not know if price increases closer in but you might want to check it out. parkingpanda.com


----------



## jejones3329 (Mar 27, 2014)

Just looked what it is showing is $38.50 for the week , this is what it says about it. Cancellation Policy
Your reserved parking is refundable up to 24 hours prior to the start of your reservation. 
Parking Panda Guarantee
Your pre-paid parking reservation covers the entire cost of your stay including taxes and fees. There is no extra charge on site. 

 All reservations on Parking Panda are 100% guaranteed. Your parking space will be waiting for you when you arrive. If for any reason your reservation is not honored contact us for a 100% refund.

Not sure why I thought you could only leave and return once as do not see that on my paperwork and does not say that on site so may be somewhere else that I was checking.


----------



## jkb (Mar 31, 2014)

jejones3329 - Thanks for your post and suggestion.  I looked it up and see 1535 Canal Street is quite a ways from Decatur Street.  If we were younger, I'd go for the savings and hoof it but we are too old to be dragging luggage that far.  Also, the site says only one in & one out for the entire time frame.

Where are you going to be staying while in NO?


----------



## jejones3329 (Apr 2, 2014)

maison pierre Lafitte , It has pretty mixed reviews. I would have preferred finding a 2 BR as is my cousin, her husband and myself will be there  but 2 BR seem to be hard to find. Anyway I am sure we will have a good time. Hope you enjoy your trip.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 3, 2014)

brings back good memories of our stay in NO.   We never did move our car once we parked it.  We took the Greyline tours of the plantations, the city, the garden district, and we took the trolley too.  plus we did a lot of walking.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 3, 2014)

jejones3329 said:


> maison pierre Lafitte , It has pretty mixed reviews. I would have preferred finding a 2 BR as is my cousin, her husband and myself will be there  but 2 BR seem to be hard to find. Anyway I am sure we will have a good time. Hope you enjoy your trip.



Id like to hear how you like this place. I own at their sister property The Jean Lafitte House, and am curious about how they do things


----------



## Free2Roam (Apr 4, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Id like to hear how you like this place. I own at their sister property The Jean Lafitte House, and am curious about how they do things



Curious about what type of stuff? I own there... I've visited while in town, but haven't stayed. Great staff.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 4, 2014)

There is no staff at the Jean La Fitte House, which is what prompts my question


----------



## Free2Roam (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh wow. How does that work out?


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 4, 2014)

Ron, 
My husband and I just returned from staying at the Jean Lafitte House on Esplanade, I assume that is the one you refer to. Apparently they have started having a person onsite for most of the day, most days.

I had read the reviews -- and was a bit hesitant -- but we were only going to be staying there Sun-Wed nights and figured we could handle it. First impression was ok. After entering the room we learned one of the two dining chairs had a broken leg. Reported that immediately and was given a metal folding chair to meet our needs. Prepared to load the mini-dishwasher only to learn that it was out of order and had been forever with no plans to repair. The mini-sink was smaller than most bar sinks. Finally I told myself to pretend I was camping when it came time to wash dishes. Still, the charm of the place was holding its own. Then it came time to shower and the tub drain did not drain -- at all. I contacted the office person and was told they were aware it was draining slowly. I explained it was NOT slowly...one inch of water sat for more than a hour. Oh my...I didn't intend to go on like this -- wrong post.


----------



## dsfritz (Apr 6, 2014)

*parking in NO*

When we were in No last year we parked in the Tulane Hospital which is about 10 blocks away just off Canal st.  It's only $6 a day.  (no in/out privileges)  It's obviously supposed to be for hospital visitors, but nobody pays any attention to who is there.  You pay on the way out like any parking lot.  I walked the 10 blocks, but you can also take the trolley down Canal which gets you within 2 blocks.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 6, 2014)

FreeIn2010 said:


> Oh wow. How does that work out?



Jean La Fitte House and Maison  Pierre Lafitte were developed as timeshares by the same guy. . and he still manages them. He works out of the  the one property and his ex wife out of the other.. Back office functions (billing etc) are consolidated. Whenever Ive called I had to ask which property I reached, usually it was Maison Pierre Lafitte

Check in at Jean La Fitte used to be a do-it-yourself operation a lot of the time, There is a combination lock on the street, but you had to pick up your room key at Maison Pierre La Fitte.

I havent stayed at either property but I had heard stories like whats reported in the above post, I wondered if both properties are maintained to the same standards.


----------



## LisaH (Apr 6, 2014)

We have tried Harrah's parking lot. On the way out, the attendant told us that we did not play for 30 min but let us go free anyway. Yes they do track through player's card. 
I love NOLA. have not been there for two years since DS' graduation. I was planning a trip for this fall with DH but ended up going to Chicago where DS son lives now instead. Will try harder next time 
BTW, my avatar is taken from Oak Alley. What a beautiful place!


----------



## Free2Roam (Apr 6, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Jean La Fitte House and Maison  Pierre Lafitte were developed as timeshares by the same guy. . and he still manages them. He works out of the  the one property and his ex wife out of the other.. Back office functions (billing etc) are consolidated. Whenever Ive called I had to ask which property I reached, usually it was Maison Pierre Lafitte
> 
> Check in at Jean La Fitte used to be a do-it-yourself operation a lot of the time, There is a combination lock on the street, but you had to pick up your room key at Maison Pierre La Fitte.
> 
> I havent stayed at either property but I had heard stories like whats reported in the above post, I wondered if both properties are maintained to the same standards.


I didn't know the two were still linked... 

I do know that the office staff at Maison Pierre Lafitte calls it quit around 4 or 5pm. I'm assuming they stay later on Friday (the only check-in day allowed). Not sure about the maintenance staff. But I haven't heard any horror stories. As a matter of fact, reviews on trip advisor from the past few years are positive. 

The ownership is pretty flexible too. I own a biennial odd unit. Couldn't make it last year so I banked it in their in-house exchange program. Usage can be split similar to Avenue Plaza, except Friday is the only checkin day allowed. They also have owner bonus time at decent rates.


----------



## jejones3329 (May 5, 2014)

I was a bit nervous about Maison Pierre Lafitte between the size for myself and cousin and her husband plus the reviews. I lucked out and Quarter House showed up on RCI for May 9th today for 11 TPU so I grabbed it. That way we will have 2 places and that has much better reviews.


----------



## jejones3329 (May 9, 2014)

Ronparisse , I am checked in to both Quarter House and Maisson Pierre Lafitte . I am more then pleased with both properties. Maisson Pierre Lafitte did have staff here when I checked in but I think they left about 4-5 . They did say there is housekeeping here everyday but Sunday. They were very pleasant on check in, I had actually had a 1 BR loft , I had called a few weeks ago and mentioned if it was possible to have one with a reg bedroom it would be appreciated but had not been given any promises. Got a nice  reg 1 BR on 4th floor . Very Clean , said we were first ones to stay since they got the new couch. Flat screen TV in LR and BR , I seldom turn on TV on a trip but they are nice. Microwave and all appliances also appear new. Very polished hardwood floors, some exposed brick walls . Only furniture that looked to show wear was small table next to bed. All other looks very good. There is not the little extras that Quarter House has - such as coffee set out in lobby  , assistance unloading car, Free breakfast one morning , walking tour and one evening get together but much nice then I anticipated. I will write a review and post some pictures soon.


----------



## ronparise (May 9, 2014)

jejones3329 said:


> Ronparisse , I am checked in to both Quarter House and Maisson Pierre Lafitte . I am more then pleased with both properties. Maisson Pierre Lafitte did have staff here when I checked in but I think they left about 4-5 . They did say there is housekeeping here everyday but Sunday. They were very pleasant on check in, I had actually had a 1 BR loft , I had called a few weeks ago and mentioned if it was possible to have one with a reg bedroom it would be appreciated but had not been given any promises. Got a nice  reg 1 BR on 4th floor . Very Clean , said we were first ones to stay since they got the new couch. Flat screen TV in LR and BR , I seldom turn on TV on a trip but they are nice. Microwave and all appliances also appear new. Very polished hardwood floors, some exposed brick walls . Only furniture that looked to show wear was small table next to bed. All other looks very good. There is not the little extras that Quarter House has - such as coffee set out in lobby  , assistance unloading car, Free breakfast one morning , walking tour and one evening get together but much nice then I anticipated. I will write a review and post some pictures soon.




Thanks and I look forward to the reviews


----------



## Free2Roam (May 10, 2014)

Me too... Also would love to see pictures. I've been told that no 2 rooms are alike.


----------



## lizap (May 11, 2014)

Welcome to Louisiana.  We live north of the lake and slow draining water is pretty typical even here..




b2bailey said:


> Ron,
> My husband and I just returned from staying at the Jean Lafitte House on Esplanade, I assume that is the one you refer to. Apparently they have started having a person onsite for most of the day, most days.
> 
> I had read the reviews -- and was a bit hesitant -- but we were only going to be staying there Sun-Wed nights and figured we could handle it. First impression was ok. After entering the room we learned one of the two dining chairs had a broken leg. Reported that immediately and was given a metal folding chair to meet our needs. Prepared to load the mini-dishwasher only to learn that it was out of order and had been forever with no plans to repair. The mini-sink was smaller than most bar sinks. Finally I told myself to pretend I was camping when it came time to wash dishes. Still, the charm of the place was holding its own. Then it came time to shower and the tub drain did not drain -- at all. I contacted the office person and was told they were aware it was draining slowly. I explained it was NOT slowly...one inch of water sat for more than a hour. Oh my...I didn't intend to go on like this -- wrong post.


----------



## jejones3329 (May 17, 2014)

Just received email copy of bill from Maisson Pierre Lafitte for $3.50 for a bed tax. Not that the $3.50 bothers me but just want to know is this standard for all New Orleans timeshares?


----------



## Free2Roam (May 18, 2014)

No it's not standard. I've been to 4 in New Orleans (the 2 Wyndhams, Club La Pension and The Quarter House) that don't charge any extra taxes at check-in. Maison Pierre Lafitte charges $0.50 night.


----------



## jejones3329 (May 18, 2014)

Certainly not high enough to create a concern but seems if a tax there should be a set standard in an area.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 18, 2014)

Beginning last month hotel tax increased by 1.75%. It's possible this is what it was depending on how the room was booked.


----------



## jejones3329 (May 19, 2014)

Room was an exchange thru RCI


----------



## jejones3329 (May 23, 2014)

Review and pictures are now availible


----------



## chapjim (Jun 8, 2014)

FreeIn2010 said:


> No it's not standard. I've been to 4 in New Orleans (the 2 Wyndhams, Club La Pension and The Quarter House) that don't charge any extra taxes at check-in. Maison Pierre Lafitte charges $0.50 night.



I own two weeks at Maison Pierre Lafitte.  When I rent our weeks there, MPL charges me $.50/night ($3.50 for the week).  When I rent out reservations at La Belle Maison, Avenue Plaza, Club La Pension, or Quarter House, that doesn't happen.  If the renters paid it, they never told me.


----------



## momeason (Jun 8, 2014)

jkb said:


> We will be driving to New Orleans May 9.  We are staying at Club La Pension on Decatur St.  The resort tells me parking will cost $35 per day.  I have found info on the two Premium Parking lots on Iberville St. ( 716 - $21 per day; 911 - $24 per day).  The lot at 716 supposedly has in-and-out priviledges; the one at 911 does not.  If the lot has in-and-out priviledges, we might drive to the plantations.  Supposedly, they will accept Parkwiz coupons (716 lot costs $14 per day; 911 lot costs $10 per day).  Does anyone have comments or suggestions regarding parking in general in that area or these lots specifically?
> 
> Please advise.  Thanks.



We really enjoyed this resort and its location. We did not bring a car, did not need one. You need to find a place to park and leave the car. You will not need it much.


----------

